# Entrepreneur PR1000e - Centering issues



## jeanwjo (Jun 11, 2014)

Need some assistance....is there a way to reset the Entrepreneur PR1000e back to the original factory settings? When I start a new project, the machine is not centering the design...its offset to the right about 2 inches. Any ideas?


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't see anything in the manual regarding a factory reset, Maybe call your local Brother distributor, they might know how to do it.

Does it move on all designs or is it just new designs?

The start and end point might not be set correctly in the design.

Here's a link to a file I use to set the tensions, Try this to see if it starts and ends in the middle.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/54200374/tension.DST


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

This page in the manual might be useful for you.

Starting/ending Position Settings - Brother International Entrepreneur Pro PR1000e Operation Manual [Page 137]

Hope you get sorted.


----------



## jeanwjo (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the response. I did all of that. When you first turn it on, the centering is off. If I have a design that is more than a 5x7, it tells me I need a larger frame even though I have the largest frame set.

I had 9 aprons with a 10x7 design. It finished 8 of them and started with the "A larger frame is needed" message.

I am going to see the dealer today and hopefully they will have a solution!

Thanks again!


----------



## amc01 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, you need to reset the settings for the biggest frame and the smallest frame that you have in the service menu which is hidden. If you want to send me your email I think I have the service bulletin for this somewhere. I will look and send it if you want to try before going to the dealer.


----------



## jeanwjo (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks. [email protected]

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## amc01 (Jul 18, 2012)

Email sent to your address with instructions. 

Thanks.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Two thoughts...

Are you sure the screws holding the arm are secured? If one of the screws comes loose, the machine sometimes thinks the hoop is different...

You may need to recalibrate the machine. If you join the PR600 Yahoo group, there should be a copy of the service instructions in their file section. I haven't had to try anything like that yet on our Babylock 10 needle but I would think it would be very similar to the 6 needles since that's where these machines all started.


----------



## miminstitches (Aug 9, 2017)

jeanwjo said:


> Thanks. [email protected]
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Did you find a solution to the centering problem, it just occurred to me and I'm trying to find answers.


----------

